# BorrowMyDoggy?



## Lalyil (Jun 28, 2013)

Does anyone here have any experience with them?

I'm a little reluctant to put my trust in people looking after my little girl if I don't pay them for it.. But on the other hand, because we're still working on solving her separation anxiety and I've been paying a dogsitter everyday, I can't afford to keep the situation as is and have no friends who can look after her so I'm a little stuck and can't think of any other solution..


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

No haven't used it and would not.

The person may not have any idea of how to look after dogs and you have no idea on their views on training or how the dog will be treated.

i would much rather leave mine with family members.


----------



## catherine09 (May 10, 2014)

Amelia66 said:


> No haven't used it and would not.
> 
> The person may not have any idea of how to look after dogs and you have no idea on their views on training or how the dog will be treated.
> 
> i would much rather leave mine with family members.


I wouldn't trust my family members, to be honest! But no I wont use BMD when I get my pup, will pay professionals instead if need be


----------



## Lalyil (Jun 28, 2013)

Amelia66 said:


> No haven't used it and would not.
> 
> The person may not have any idea of how to look after dogs and you have no idea on their views on training or how the dog will be treated.
> 
> i would much rather leave mine with family members.


We moved to the UK alone so I have no family members here nor friends who can look after her  I'm losing hope cos I can't afford to leave her with a sitter daily. It costs me more than I earn and I don't know how long it'll be before the separation anxiety gets sorted. We only got to 30 minutes of her being alone. Haven't been able to do more than that.
So I'm unsure what else to do.


----------



## fairydogmother (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi, 

Have you considered a dog day care centre? How is she with other dogs? 

I'm not sure what area of the country you are in, but I know they start at £10 for the day up North. 

Hope you manage to sort your problem out 

x


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

The thing is, I would be the first to say, no I wouldn't use it, no I wouldn't leave my dog with someone I didn't know, not a professional, no insurance etc etc etc. I definitely wouldn't consider if for dogs with any sort of issues with people/handling etc.

But before I was in a position to have a dog myself, I'd have been the first person to sign up and "borrow a dog" - at that time, I would have absolutely loved to join a scheme like this, and I think I'd have been capable of doing a really good job and looking after a dog really well - bearing that in mind, I wouldn't write it off - you're not stupid, you don't have to hand out your dog to anyone that asked, and maybe you would find someone that you like the look of and trusted and if you did then maybe it would be fine. If you're desperate, and your dog doesn't have people/handling issues maybe it's worth investigating?

Naomi x


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

missnaomi said:


> The thing is, I would be the first to say, no I wouldn't use it, no I wouldn't leave my dog with someone I didn't know, not a professional, no insurance etc etc etc. I definitely wouldn't consider if for dogs with any sort of issues with people/handling etc.
> 
> But before I was in a position to have a dog myself, I'd have been the first person to sign up and "borrow a dog" - at that time, I would have absolutely loved to join a scheme like this, and I think I'd have been capable of doing a really good job and looking after a dog really well - bearing that in mind, I wouldn't write it off - you're not stupid, you don't have to hand out your dog to anyone that asked, and maybe you would find someone that you like the look of and trusted and if you did then maybe it would be fine. If you're desperate, and your dog doesn't have people/handling issues maybe it's worth investigating?
> 
> Naomi x


To be honest, from what I've seen of some of the "professional" dog walkers, it can't be any worse. Some of them only see the dogs as cash cows 

As long as the person taking on the dog has third party insurance and you can spend a bit of time with them, it may be a better option in some cases. Third party insurance can be very cheap

This is coming from a person who does dog walking in exchange for cash :yesnod: I like to put the dog before the cash though


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm currently in talks with a lady who lives ten minutes from me, who loves Jacks and is currently unemployed and looking for some canine company.
I've Googled her area and I am able to drop off my 2 and collect them 6 miles from my home, she lives next to a huge forest (not that I expect her to walk them in there, well not off lead anyway) and has all day (at the moment) to look after them and keep them company, as it stands, me and my OH work full time and on weeks, like this, I walk them at 5am til 6 then by the time me and my OH go to work (I leave at half 6 him at 8) they are alone then from 8-4 with a toilet break from OHs mum in between. I get home and do another hour but they'd love some company in the day time, so this seems ideal.

We'll meet up, see how we all get on and if it's all okay after a few meet ups then she can dog sit them when we're out  I've heard some horror stories about professional dog walkers and kennels so they can't always be trusted. PLUS all BMD "sitters" are covered by BMD the company with third party insurance. I'll let you know how I get on!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Lalyil said:


> We moved to the UK alone so I have no family members here nor friends who can look after her  I'm losing hope cos I can't afford to leave her with a sitter daily. It costs me more than I earn and I don't know how long it'll be before the separation anxiety gets sorted. We only got to 30 minutes of her being alone. Haven't been able to do more than that.
> So I'm unsure what else to do.


A friend of mine is on the site, a former dog trainer (postive methods) but went back to work after her marriage broke up and really misses having dogs in her life but knows it's unworkable in her current career. So there are good people and I think it's about taking that responsibility to find them.

I would give it a go if I had no other option, you never know, you might meet someone great.


----------

